# Kindof cool research: Cell Transmission



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This isn't specifically IBS related, but maybe if they can film nerves firing, maybe they can film receptors in the gut firing and see if IBS patients have some kind of cell communication problem.Just FYI and interesting:Cell Transmissions Captured on Tapefor First TimeAugust 25, 2000Nature/MedscapeWireBillions of tiny transmissions take place between the cells ofour brains every day. This happens whenever nerve cells reachout toward each other and connect by forming structures calledsynapses. At these synapses, packets of information sent by onecell are received by other cells. Researchers at Oregon HealthSciences University's Vollum Institute report they havesuccessfully captured on videotape how individual nerve cellssend messages. The research is printed in the August 24 issueof the journal Nature."This information will help us in understanding synapses," saidWolfhard Almers, PhD, a senior scientist at OHSU's VollumInstitute and principal investigator in the study. "Nearly allneurological and mental diseases ultimately involve the failureor malfunction of synapses. Understanding synapses will aid usin discovering treatment strategies."The messages are sent in the form of vesicles, which are tinymembranous bags filled with a chemical substance calledtransmitter. When vesicles empty their transmitter onto cells,ion channels open and cause electrical changes, the basis ofneural communication. The release of transmitter occursthrough a process called exocytosis."Synapses allow cells to talk and listen to one another. Whatwe have witnessed and videotaped is the talking portion of thisminute conversation," said Almers.In addition to exocytosis, Almers' lab was able to observe howspent vesicles are replaced when new vesicles attach to thecell membrane. Researchers also tracked the amount of timeeach vesicle stayed attached before it could release transmitteras part of a communication.To conduct this research, scientists at the Vollum Institute useda specially redesigned fluorescence microscope to study retinalneurons in goldfish. The microscope allowed researchers tofocus on the surface of the cells, imaging life in a superficiallayer, a mere 100 nanometers thin. Researchers used thistechnology to observe cells as vesicles surfaced, bonded withthe cell membrane, and were later released. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:This is very interesting! I never cease to be amazed at how the human body functions, how incredibly intertwined it all is.Thanks for posting this.







JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is cool...I would love to see the actual "communication" footage. Do you think Woody Allen could do a film on it? Just kidding...but it reminded me of a certain film.... LOL


----------

